# (PORN)~Everyone's 2005 Ride...Pics Only PLZ~(PORN)



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Well I'm awaiting for Mr. Brown to show up today or tomorrow with my new Ride. I'm starting this thread so that everyone can post up their new steed for the 2005 season, be it freeride, DH, whatever it is that you do...we want to see your new ride, or ride's.

*PLEASE POST ONLY IF YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF YOUR NEW RIDE!!!*

PM your comments about the bike, it would be tight to have a thread just full of BIKE PORN and no jibber jabbing.
















Here's my new ride, I'll have personal pics in great detail tomorrow.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My wifes 2005 Big Hit with upgrades.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*My new RMX*

Had this for a couple of weeks now, and love it. YES, I have action pics, and YES I have taken off the warning labels from the forks, so no need to point that out. Rides like a dream, love the 66rc's!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

Bike is 8 months old, fork and ti spring are new. Love this damn bike.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

Intense Uzzi VPX*Marzocchi 66R*full Shimano Saint group*Brembo Brakes*Misc.Goodies


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 10, 2005)

*2002 Kona Bear with upgrades*



O~Hi~O said:


> Well I'm awaiting for Mr. Brown to show up today or tomorrow with my new Ride. I'm starting this thread so that everyone can post up their new steed for the 2005 season, be it freeride, DH, whatever it is that you do...we want to see your new ride, or ride's.
> 
> *PLEASE POST ONLY IF YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF YOUR NEW RIDE!!!*
> 
> ...


New Vanilla RLC, Had the rear Fox R Pushed, new rear XT derailleur, CK headset. Completely overhauled and clean Just waiting for my tires and I should be go to go to get her dirty.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

*4x*

I already posted this on the SC board, but here she is:










-rob in NY


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Here they are...


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

here's mine for the season, and many more to come


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's an old one of my 3.5 bikes. Many changes since this shot.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Been posted elsewhere, but it IS an '05... Evil D.O.C.


----------



## bikergeoff (May 3, 2004)

oh hey


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Some nice rides on here.

That blur 4by :drool:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Some nice rides on here.
> 
> That blur 4by :drool:


here's mine.... pretty much just for street/dj...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> here's mine.... pretty much just for street/dj...


woops... here:


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

this is not at all, what she looks like at the moment...

but this is what she will look like once again, provided nothing else goes wrong, minus the HFX-9s, Stickers/Badges, MRP Slalom Guide & Tioga DH Saddle...

dam i love this bike...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

BJ- said:


> this is not at all, what she looks like at the moment...
> 
> but this is what she will look like once again, provided nothing else goes wrong, minus the HFX-9s, Stickers/Badges, MRP Slalom Guide & Tioga DH Saddle...
> 
> dam i love this bike...


........but the bike aint lovin you back


----------



## zocchi ryder (Mar 22, 2005)

check my pap's new rig. Sorry, crappy quality.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

zocchi ryder said:


> check my pap's new rig. Sorry, crappy quality.


:drool:


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

hot girl - look close









hot bike


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ChickyChina said:


> ........but the bike aint lovin you back


ill bloody love you back in a minute...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> hot girl - look close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

...




im sure you can all fill in the spaces for me...


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Here is my XC bike and my FR hardtail. I'll post pics of my Orange Patriot when I get it back from Moab (leaving in only a few hours!  )


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*LINK:* Some TRUE MkIII FRAME PORN


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

that ups chick is hot


----------



## hambone (Mar 19, 2005)

Very fun ride!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Say hello to the Beast again


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought this thread was for 2005 bikes ONLY.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*My XC bike*

The madness has passed, it's no longer for sale!

It's an '04, you can kiss my ass.


----------



## ripple220 (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's my two brand new babies: '05 SC Heckler freeride/trail bike (along with my girlfriend's '91 Persian feline) and '05 Fisher GED urban/freeride/whatever else bike.


----------



## tdubb (Feb 11, 2004)

*Norco Team Dh*

Not Even A Week Old


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

*another banshee*

this has replaced my tired bullit.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

From an 04 Ells Dare to an 05 VP Free, sex on toast, go the blue Hadley hubs


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

2k5 ASX
2k5 Sportworks T2, el woot! came in yesterday


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

Here is my ride ...


----------



## Lycra Matt (Sep 29, 2004)

*Supermoto*

Supermoto Medium with Swinger 4-Way Air Shock
Sherman Slider Plus
King/Mavic 823 Disc Wheels / Straight Spokes
Chris King Funbolt Kit for the rear hub
King Steel Drive Shell
King Headset
XTR Drivetrain, Brakes, Shifters.
Thomson Stem and Post
Monkeylite Bar
Goodrich Brake Lines
Maxxis Minion 2.5 UST Front Tire
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35 UST Rear Tire
Selle Flite Gel Ti Saddle
Slasa Fliplock Post Clamp
ODI Lockons
Light and Motion Handlebar Mount
XTR Chain
XT Cassette


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

Well here's my 2005.....ASX represent!!!


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

*Brembo? That's 1000Euro each!???*



freeriderizzle said:


> Intense Uzzi VPX*Marzocchi 66R*full Shimano Saint group*Brembo Brakes*Misc.Goodies


Not to say it's fakie  but so far I've seen only Brembo brakes recently tested it two German magazines. Are they available to the public? Because german articles noted they are not selling them yet... So just wondering...

Brembo are supposed to cost 1000 (a thousand) EURo (that's 1200$) per one brake?


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*This seasons Bike*

The Gemini DH/888/Swinger etc.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

sooo many sick bikes..... i'll post my ride later


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

Post my new ride beor but who cares. hee it is gain.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

05 heckler with slicks on it for street right now....... cant wait to ride it this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## jonk (Jul 20, 2004)

'05 Transition Preston Fr


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

no jibber jabbing.


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

*02 rfx*

Here's the new ride. Just picked up the DHS, it's going on after a tune up


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> woops... here:


 Hey, nice photochop mang.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

yoonior said:


> Not to say it's fakie  but so far I've seen only Brembo brakes recently tested it two German magazines. Are they available to the public? Because german articles noted they are not selling them yet... So just wondering...
> 
> Brembo are supposed to cost 1000 (a thousand) EURo (that's 1200$) per one brake?


I work for Brembo....NOT Fake.

Thanks for noticing though. I love them.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

freeriderizzle said:


> I work for Brembo....NOT Fake.
> 
> Thanks for noticing though. I love them.


I saw that exact bike for sale on ebay... Either  or someone ws tryin to scam your bike...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

mike67 said:


> Here's the new ride. Just picked up the DHS, it's going on after a tune up


That Turner si straight off da hizzay...

Specially with the Avy .. I want follow up shots with the Avy!


----------



## Bikercrank (Mar 19, 2005)

*05 Preston FR*

Replaces 03 Dirtbag


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

Weyless 67


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is my ghetto DeVinci Guzzler... 03 model but with a new 04 front triagle and 05 chain stay...does that count..!!? 


PS. looks much better in action...


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

they look a newt


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRiderFraser said:


> they look a newt


I got betta!


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

*mmmmm Avy equiped RFX!*



mike67 said:


> Here's the new ride. Just picked up the DHS, it's going on after a tune up


Here's mine:


----------



## amaner (Aug 6, 2004)

'05 AS-X w/ Boxxer Team, Hope M4 203mm's, and stuff.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

red5 said:


> Hey, nice photochop mang.


damnit! how did you know?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> damnit! how did you know?


because it looks fake...


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

Project 05 starts, gray 6 Pack.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

saviorself said:


> Weyless 67


I represent the different crew of 67's. Zocchi Z150, Holzfeller, HFX9 etc. 
Fun ride, love it tons. E13 DRS Guide coming soon!


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

freeriderizzle said:


> I work for Brembo....NOT Fake.
> 
> Thanks for noticing though. I love them.


Ahhh, so that's the case 

I wonder if with such pricing (is it 1000EUR per one unit or for front and rear together?) will not cause Brembo to be very "exotic" and not available to wide public.

BTW, very nice Uzzi VPX! Congrats to your ride.

regards,


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

yeh, i like grey for a colour


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*Todd....*

Yer too skinny for that thing!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's my stable Planet X Armadillo and Iron Horse SGS FR Pro. I may be selling the IH so if anyone is interested let me know. It has 0 miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Well for some reason I can't edit my own post??? And yes I"m logged in!?

Here she is, just arrived today...pm me if you know how to get those stupid warning stickers off!


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

DeJean said:


> yeh, i like grey for a colour


i hate you. that M3 is sooo sick


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> i hate you. that M3 is sooo sick


you shouldn't hate him... you should be greatful that he let you see it...


----------



## Kaptin (Jan 20, 2004)

can't wait for the snow to melt


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Well for some reason I can't edit my own post??? And yes I"m logged in!?!


 Edit dissappears after a while, use WD-40 to get the decals off, and good luck fitting a real tire on the back of your Norco.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*Raw*

I just like saying "Raw". Oh and here is my Bike.


----------



## knuckleslammer (Feb 3, 2004)

Probably already seen these


----------



## AurthorShadarrelli (Jun 1, 2004)

*MY biotch*

Ohhhh


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

05 Transition Dirtbag...should be set up in a few days.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

AurthorShadarrelli said:


> Ohhhh


Are you for real???
That looks like fun!


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Dusty, weren't you running some "Shivers" on there before? If so how do you like the 888 in comparison? I think the 888 makes the geometry feel just right.


----------



## Freshpants (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeti for me*

Not new by any means, but new to me.
For '05, an '03 Yeti DH9.
I like it!
Now then, whenever it dries up in Colorado...










FP


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

my new GT DHi for racing. going to swap fork for a world cup. if any body wants it let me know. brand spanking new.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

2005 (and probably 2006 too) will be the same as 2004.............

................Banshee Chappy.

The last mod will be to slap an Avy on it and then thats that.
Nothing left to tweak after that...........


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Hey Dusty, weren't you running some "Shivers" on there before? If so how do you like the 888 in comparison? I think the 888 makes the geometry feel just right.


3 months later, Chingy is still trying to justify his 888 purchase......................


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

eio said:


> ................Banshee Chappy.


 Man, that bike is gay. Polished rockers with black crowns? Don't you understand _style_ dude?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Man, that bike is gay. Polished rockers with black crowns? Don't you understand _style_ dude?


Yes, I'm a fashion loser........

This is your fault though. 
If you would've traded rockers w/ me I'd be tre shiek.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

New 3/23/05, even though it is an '04 Specialized Stumpy FSR w/ Avid BBDB


----------



## bhamrider22 (Mar 6, 2005)

Freshpants said:


> Not new by any means, but new to me.
> For '05, an '03 Yeti DH9.
> I like it!
> Now then, whenever it dries up in Colorado...
> ...


thats such a sweeeet bike!! how does it ride?


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

My DK Slugger that was about 30 minutes old when I took the pics..Back when it was still rollin' with reflectors:


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

MKIII Expert.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

fr-rider said:


> 05 Transition Dirtbag...should be set up in a few days.


how are you gonna set it up?


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*hear hear*

yes,
This is the 2005 race Bike--- Demo 8 pro with crazy upgrades.
The next one is the still in new condition 2004 bighit i am SELLING on ebay---- sorry i could not resist........i still think it is sexy............the new and the old, both great bikes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7145167232&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Freshpants (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*



bhamrider22 said:


> thats such a sweeeet bike!! how does it ride?


I actually have no idea how it _really_ rides. I've only messed around the neighborhood on it doing roll-ins off my porch steps. It definitely needs someplace where I can open 'er up and go fast to get a feeling for it, but there's still snow around here...

FP


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*2005 Sxt*

Should be a lot of fun this year )


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

DH Team


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Locoman said:


> Should be a lot of fun this year )


that's 6 and 6 right?

nice bike....


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> how are you gonna set it up?


Here it is.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks.. yup its 6&6.


----------



## andynycfreeride (Dec 9, 2004)

*My Rig*

Just waitin for the rain to stop!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

fr-rider said:


> Here it is.


full specs pweez....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

andynycfreeride said:


> Just waitin for the rain to stop!


very nice


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

*My new Demo + Upgraded VT*

'04 Demo 9 (missing a shock) w/40 RC2, Thomson stem + Post, FSA Carbon bar, E-13 DRS, WTB Laser V Team DH saddle
'03 VT2 w/36 RC2, Easton MG60 stem, FSA post + bar, Spesh Alias saddle
Both have: 
Mavic EX823 w/TI spokes + King Hubs (except Demo rear)
Nokian Gazzaloddi G tires + Stans sealant
SRAM X.9 Shifters + Rear Derailleur + Chain
Shimano XT Cassette + Front Der
Hayes HFX Mag 8"
Hopey
Crank Bros Mallet M

(Waiting on the perfect 6' trailbike to replace my VT with....)


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

very cool bikes i like them all


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*New Jumper*

It's an 04 Mountain Cycle Rumble, but new to me, built it a couple weeks ago....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

xdefx said:


> It's an 04 Mountain Cycle Rumble, but new to me, built it a couple weeks ago....


nice bike


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

no bad comments  bad image view but theres my warp(with rollers, disc, and a new forc on the way)and yes, i cut the seat post. and my sugar 4+, and then my haro backtrail,..yeha its not 05, or 04, etc i got it the week it came out along time ago. all ecept the haro are brand new, and haros for sale!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

t66 said:


> Here's mine:


Man that is the bee's knees... fo shnizzle.

...and she's dirty... that 'a way holmie!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

andynycfreeride said:


> Just waitin for the rain to stop!


M3, so hot right now...

LOLzies


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

My ride


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I represent the different crew of 67's. Zocchi Z150, Holzfeller, HFX9 etc.
> Fun ride, love it tons. E13 DRS Guide coming soon!


Nice bike, i think i just got the year older model It also has holzfeller and hfx9
peace


----------



## TrailDude (Feb 12, 2004)

*Titus SuperMoto with Maverick DUC32*

Itchin' for Spring.


----------



## MTB4Life (Mar 5, 2005)

My bike and my car.


----------



## MTB4Life (Mar 5, 2005)

MY bike and car


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL...My bike and my car...  

I still Ride the Same Beast...Its Now going into its 3rd season. Upgrades planned for this year----- 150 or 170mm 66rc, Fox DHX 5.0, Ringle Abbah rear hub, Sun MTX rear rim, New Front and rear Brake Rotor, new pedals(havent decided yet), new chain, FSA pig headset, and some cool paint touch ups planned.


----------



## CSU Drunk (Nov 2, 2004)

Kona Shred, with a few upgrades.


----------



## Couch_Surfer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Couch_Surfer said:


>


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

Locoman said:


> Should be a lot of fun this year )


Man, this thing is slacker than most DH bikes in this thread! Love the bike man!

Arek


----------



## RobV (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hello Everyone*

Yesterday I picked up a Demo 8 frame to replace my '04 7" Coiler. I may upgrade the forks when funds permit. I finished putting it together this morning and am itching to take it out but as the weather is rubbish in the south of England today it looks like I'm gonna have to wait (argghhh!)


----------



## Oddblob (Apr 8, 2004)

*Old School Pipeline*


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2004)

04 demo 9 with 05 fox 40


----------



## mtberbob (Dec 31, 2004)

No personal pics yet, I love this bike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtberbob said:


> No personal pics yet, I love this bike


looks good...hate that 4 bar linkage when braking


----------



## kyle (Jan 12, 2004)

*05 liquid 25*

foiajfioajfioav jfijiowe


----------



## wildman (Aug 21, 2004)

*05 Scott Nitrous 11*

after 8 months of research, shopping, test riding and going crazy!!!

bone stock save for a longer stem (medium frame, 6 ft rider)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> M3, so hot right now...
> 
> LOLzies


Intense M-3 are so sweet


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

here's mine

just got it a few weeks ago
smooth, smooth, smooth......Ride

so far so good
the only problem that i have
is the front railer (Saint)
is too long and scratches the frame after every big jump

any suggestions are welcome

cheers
CJ


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Mastersonics said:


> here's mine
> 
> just got it a few weeks ago
> smooth, smooth, smooth......Ride
> ...


Nice, how you like the DW link?

Howzit jump?


----------



## Dogboy (Jan 9, 2004)

Mastersonics said:


> so far so good
> the only problem that i have
> is the front railer (Saint)
> is too long and scratches the frame after every big jump
> ...


You need to raise the front derailleur. It should be set so that it would clear a 3rd chainring (44 tooth). Get your hands on a big ring, slap it on there, re-adjust your derailleur, and put your bashguard back on. Shouldn't hit any more.


----------



## Dogboy (Jan 9, 2004)

*2 more*

My contributions


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Dogboy said:


> My contributions


 ... .


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

the buuuuuullllliiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> Nice, how you like the DW link?
> 
> Howzit jump?


It's really smooth
you have lots of control with the 5th Element
the most amazing is that it pedals uphill like a champ
it jumps nice too
I haven't done anything over 6 feet yet
(still recovering from a DH fall)
it's a plush ride

i was in a dirt jump show filming yesterday with a few dirt pro's

Aaron Chase
Cameron Zink
Chris Vandine
George Ryan
Kyle Ebbett

they all liked the bike

it seems the DW is here to stay

hope this helps
later,
CJ


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

Dogboy said:


> You need to raise the front derailleur. It should be set so that it would clear a 3rd chainring (44 tooth). Get your hands on a big ring, slap it on there, re-adjust your derailleur, and put your bashguard back on. Shouldn't hit any more.


hey dogboy
nice rides

I was thinking the same
one Rohloff as a FD and one ring only
it should be ok i guess

i don't think the Saint was a good choice

later,
CJ


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

hey Red Bull

I was hoping for a Sunday World Cup
but i settled on the 7.7

i was in a dirt jump show filming yesterday with a few dirt pro's

Aaron Chase
Cameron Zink
Chris Vandine
George Ryan
Kyle Ebbett

they all liked the bike

it seems the DW is here to stay

hope this helps
later,
CJ


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

MANNNNNNN i wanna be able to show off my new bikeeeeeeeee

but its still coming along  me need money





rhyme*


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Mastersonics said:


> hey Red Bull
> 
> I was hoping for a Sunday World Cup
> but i settled on the 7.7
> ...


Nice, im getting a Sunday Team...


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> Nice, im getting a Sunday Team...


do you know where i can get a Sunday World frame?

how much you paid for yours?

later,
CJ


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

or just get a Rock Shox World Cup instead


not sure yet.....


CJ


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Mastersonics said:


> do you know where i can get a Sunday World frame?
> 
> how much you paid for yours?
> 
> ...


The teams are sold out till June, the WC are sold out for the season, not to sure about the frames. But im not paying retail due to sponsorship...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

soo many hott bikes!!!! drooolism


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My new Banshee*

I built this up a few weeks ago. I love it.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

expect this thread to be revived in a month or so


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> expect this thread to be revived in a month or so


i brought it back lol, i got bored and this thread was fun. also a lot more people have sweet bikes now


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine is the UGLIEST trail bike out there. Our trails are so overgrown I'm running brush guards just to keep the braches from frying my drivetrain


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*my '05*

now just need to get some action photos...


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

mike67 said:


> Here's the new ride. Just picked up the DHS, it's going on after a tune up


where did u get ur white e 13 bash ring with the red letter. do u know if they come in any other colors other then black and clear and red that are on their website?


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

05 Pack built up,


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is my ride


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

*Rfx*

New to me for 2005


----------



## Yoshimura (Jan 16, 2004)

still waiting on ti spring...but here she is


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]2005 (and probably 2006 too) will be the same as 2004.............
> 
> ................Banshee Chappy.
> 
> ...


OK......I lied, but I couldn't pass on a good deal.............VPF for 2005.


----------



## onionhead (Sep 3, 2004)

It's about 75% done here, but you get the idea...


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's me DH-9 i got about 2 months ago. Need to get some new pedals for it. The stock specialized pedals i have on there now are total ****.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> Bike is 8 months old, fork and ti spring are new. Love this damn bike.


no scratches???? what trails you riding???


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

you got a DH-9? I didn't know that. Looks cool. How does it ride?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


>


That looks so slack. I cant imagine it with an 888...


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

It is pretty slack but Its probly around like 65 degrees so its not that bad. Im starting to really like the slackness.



flyingwalrus said:


> you got a DH-9? I didn't know that. Looks cool. How does it ride?


It's really sweet. Liking it alot more than my bighit. Finally got a new spring for the fork like a week ago and im still not liking it that much so im most likely gonna try to sell it.

Do you post on trianglemtb? just noticed you were from around here.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> It is pretty slack but Its probly around like 65 degrees so its not that bad. Im starting to really like the slackness.


For me that would just be too slack for low speed techy stuff we have here on the East Coast... But maybe thats why i ride my Demo 9 with my 40 in the 7" position...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

dhracer1067 said:


> It is pretty slack but Its probly around like 65 degrees so its not that bad. Im starting to really like the slackness.
> 
> It's really sweet. Liking it alot more than my bighit. Finally got a new spring for the fork like a week ago and im still not liking it that much so im most likely gonna try to sell it.
> 
> Do you post on trianglemtb? just noticed you were from around here.


how much are you going to sell that fork for? i have a friend that might be interested


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

My demo


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

BigBadHucker said:


> My demo


Wanna trade?


----------



## Trumbullfreeride (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my freinds hardtail:


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

You know you want it!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice photo shop job on the BMW box. Was that off the UPS nudie site or what?


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

*hey*



xdbpxd said:


> Here is my ride ...


hey i was wondering whats you banshee ride like


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well, here's part of it..*

Well, here's part of my SXT. ..I had other pics, but I think I've deleted them.
I gotta take me some new pics this weekend.

Cheers!

.


----------



## MattStewart85 (Jun 3, 2005)

picker her up on thursday so far shes working well


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

here wat i got for 05 lookin to add a nother bike to the line up.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

here's my '05 bighit grom. as you can see it's not yet done. it will be done by DH season.


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

The Big Hit is an '04 but I just got it 8 months ago. I love both of the bikes, they both have incredible feel.


----------



## panthro (Feb 1, 2004)

*2005 Kona Stinky and MC Rumble*

Love 'em to death...


----------



## Ska-T (Jun 30, 2004)

2005 VP-Free








2005 STP


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My 2005/06 Nomad


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

let the thread die allready...


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

My STOCK aline, just recently had my Pedals replaced, doing the handle bars and a few other things next week!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbames190 said:


> here wat i got for 05 lookin to add a nother bike to the line up.


man you opened up Pandora's box


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

BJ- said:


> let the thread die allready...


No no no, not before I show mine  









Marko

Not mine, but looks cool nonetheless


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

how did i open up pandors box, huh.


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

*kona stinky*


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

problematiks said:


> No no no, not before I show mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahhahahahahhahhaha


----------



## shoredad (Apr 26, 2005)

*my rides...*

04 Yeti AS-X
05 Bullit
05 Heckler

the bullit is in the classifieds right now


----------



## EgR2RiDEmTB (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's mine. 2003 Cannondale Gemini 1000

Just got it but already got upgrade parts on the way. Enjoy.


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mohican DH in Ohio.


----------



## schwaaa31 (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

*Bullit*

One bike for all.


----------



## specialized_darby (May 23, 2005)

Full 8 inches front and back


----------



## seismic (Mar 27, 2004)

My bike


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*My new ride...*

It's only gotten one ride at Bootleg so far, but many more to come!!


----------

